# WinGate: Problem mit speziellen Internetseiten



## WaRRiE (10. März 2004)

Hallo,

ich hab ein kleines Problem. Ich möchte mit WinGate auf einem andren PC Internet zu stande bekommen. Klappt auch alles ganz toll, soll heissen er öffnet Seiten und Internet funktioniert da, nur irgendwie will er spezielle Seiten wie z.B. http://www.msn.de oder http://www.aol.de nicht öffnen! Gleiches gilt für die Messenger, er öffnet einfach nicht den MSN Messenger und den AIM. Weiss einer eine Lösung? Bin hier am verzweifeln ... :-(


----------



## kellergeist (16. März 2004)

*Myself Problem*

Hi!

Die selbe Frage wollte ich auch schon Posten, da ich mit den selben Problemen zu kämpfen habe!

Ich komme ebeso wie du nicht in den MSN Messenger oder auch auf spezielle Seiten wie: http://www.myzone.at, oder in di anmeldung http://www.hotmail.com oder http://www.a1.net

Wenn du mittlerweile auf eine Lösung gekommen bist oder irgendjemand anderer bite informiert mich!

THX im Voraus!

mfg KeLLerGeiST


----------



## kellergeist (16. März 2004)

*Noch einmal!*

Jedoch geht das (G)AIM bei mir bzw. ICQ! Aber das läuft bei mir über einen anderen Port!

Und bevor er mir diese bestimmten Seiten nicht mehr anzeigen konnte, wechselte der IE immer auf diese PerfectNav seite, dieses Problem konnte ich aber lösen indem ich einfach alles was mit PerfectNav auf meinem PC zu tun hatte löschte!

mfg KeLLerGeiST


----------

